# PRS 8 String



## xCaptainx (Feb 21, 2016)

Tosin put this up on Instagram over the weekend. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCCO9NRC6oq/

Looks pretty tasty.


----------



## narad (Feb 21, 2016)

Yea, I'm amazed how well the PRS body works as an 8. Better than most of these guitars designed for ERGs from the ground up!


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 21, 2016)

Not a fan of the color scheme but cool to see prs finally do an 8 string


----------



## VigilSerus (Feb 21, 2016)

narad said:


> Yea, I'm amazed how well the PRS body works as an 8. Better than most of these guitars designed for ERGs from the ground up!



I think that's just because the PRS shape is great from the beginning. ;P

This is really cool though, I'm really hoping to see him play it and see some actual full pics.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2016)

Ibanez be like


----------



## exo (Feb 21, 2016)

That's pretty awesome. It's a shame that I'd have to choose between one of those and a new car, though......


----------



## Johnny the Kid (Feb 21, 2016)

It would be cool to Mark Holcomb be able to start using those.


----------



## Miek (Feb 21, 2016)

No matter how hard he slays on guitar, tosin's reaction to a new guitar is the same as the rest of us lol


----------



## asher (Feb 21, 2016)

ZOMG


----------



## jwade (Feb 21, 2016)

So exciting. Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Anectine_Matt (Feb 21, 2016)

So much want. I hope this eventually leads to them making some 8 string models along the same lines as their 7 string SE series, I'd definitely grab one.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Feb 21, 2016)

Dat beach burst. Boioioioing.


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 21, 2016)

Johnny the Kid said:


> It would be cool to Mark Holcomb be able to start using those.



...How come Mark a PRS sig Artist doesn't have one but Tosin does. I get he's Tosin but...?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe PRS is trying to seduce Tosin


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 21, 2016)

Or Maybe he just bought one because he's a guitar addict like most of us. I suppose he's got the pull to order something special.


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 21, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> ...How come Mark a PRS sig Artist doesn't have one but Tosin does. I get he's Tosin but...?



As it stands, this is the only evidence we have of a PRS 8 string. 

Will they build more?
Will they build a production model? 
Was this bridge custom, or part of a larger run? 
Will Mark get one? Has he already got one for the album tracking? 

Who knows. I'm sure we'll find out soon. As it stands, this looks to be a lovely gift to one of the most influential 8 string guitar players out there. Recent tour announcements have put him on the same pedestal as Vai. That's an extremely impressive honor, and one that would no doubt attract any brand wishing to gift a product in leiu of influencer marketing reach/engagement from a single (or series) of posts across social channels. 

While this is an excellent guitar in itself, I'm more excited about what is a symbol of, more 8 string guitar goodness from the boutique/high end market. 

Granted, this will be way outside my price point should it be in production, but it's exciting to think that they know of this market as it is. I remember vividly playing Meshuggah None for the first time and absolutely dismayed at the then reality of playing along to it (I couldn't, lol)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 21, 2016)

Ibanez seems to let it slide whenever Tosin posts about getting a non-Ibanez axe or is seen playing a non-Ibanez axe. Even though the endorsement contract includes exclusivity (because, come on, it's Ibanez), the company probably lets it slide because Tosin is their biggest, most popular player right now. He is one of the most valuable players on their roster because he is being heralded as "the future of guitar". But, he does have power over Ibanez; whereas, if another player (with an endorsement contract containing exclusivity) is seen playing with a guitar that isn't the brand, typically an email conversation from artist relations quickly follows.

Now, of course I have not read the endorsement contract; however, the only reason that I say exclusivity is included as part of the endorsement is because, when was the last time that you saw an Ibanez artist playing anything other than Ibanez?...

...exactly.

All of these companies send Tosin free stuff (I'm assuming this was free because the word "gift" was used when describing another similar instance) left and right because they want some exposure from his popularity.

Is a production line PRS 8-string model going to be made available? Not sure. A few credible sources have told me that Paul Reed Smith himself thought that it was a stupid idea and that the 7-string market itself was small enough. But, the company has been making slow progress at trying to appeal to the current generation of modern players by introducing a 7-string model (with a scale length that is too short and has yet to be addressed or rectified) as well as by pulling on popular artists such as Mark Holcomb, Aaron Marshall, Dustie Waring, etc.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 21, 2016)

Beautiful guitar. Absolutely gorgeous. 


And don't cross your fingers for a PRS 8 string.  seems a tad unrealistic. We barely got the SE 7-string out the of the door with no rumors (that I've heard of) of a USA made version.


----------



## areyna21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I predict there will be a USA PRS 8 string in the next year for only 999. Who are we kidding man this is a one and only for a music giant. Glad that Tosin is helping other companies step outside their comfort zone though. The prs shape really does convert to an 8 very nicely.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 22, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Ibanez seems to let it slide whenever Tosin posts about getting a non-Ibanez axe or is seen playing a non-Ibanez axe. Even though the endorsement contract includes exclusivity (because, come on, it's Ibanez), the company probably lets it slide because Tosin is their biggest, most popular player right now. He is one of the most valuable players on their roster because he is being heralded as "the future of guitar". But, he does have power over Ibanez; whereas, if another player (with an endorsement contract containing exclusivity) is seen playing with a guitar that isn't the brand, typically an email conversation from artist relations quickly follows.
> 
> Now, of course I have no read the endorsement contract; however, the only reason that I say exclusivity is included as part of the endorsement is because, when was the last time that you saw an Ibanez artist playing anything other than Ibanez?...
> 
> ...exactly.



Tosin is not Ibanez's most valuable player. Having him on the roster generates some sales, but again, this is exclusively for 8 string guitars and Ibanez's sales are not being dominated by that. 

If he's got an exclusive contract that he signed and openly flaunts it because he can get away with it, his business acumen and brand loyalty sucks. This is known as a "dick move." Most guys with an exclusive contract would probably not flaunt the support of the company that is backing them and giving them multiple signature guitars. The most likely situation is that Tosin has a contract with Ibanez for his name/likeness/signature (and obviously gets guitars) and Ibanez really isn't worried about other companies impacting their bottom line. 

OP - I've been trying to hunt down specs for this thing but it looks like a 27-28 ish scale length. Any ideas?


----------



## narad (Feb 22, 2016)

Exclusive doesn't mean he can't be seen with another guitar. I personally liked his reaction in one of the Australian clinics, which were sponsored by Ibanez and in promotion of the TAM, when asked about his .strandberg*. Something like, "haha, yea, nah, the .strandberg*s at home. Because we're here for Ibanez, right? haha"


----------



## mphsc (Feb 22, 2016)

I would guess 27" as I have a custom that was meant for him that's 28" and he wanted another built at 27". Honestly I have no idea, beautiful guitar though.


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 22, 2016)

xCaptainx said:


> As it stands, this is the only evidence we have of a PRS 8 string.
> 
> Will they build more?
> Will they build a production model?
> ...




I'm sure it is a lovely gift and Tosin is totally deserving of it. It was more the fact that he seems to be the First to have one when I've seen mark tracking with Misha's Jackson 8 for the new record and he's been playing a Mayones 8 on tour. Seems to me if they wanted to reach a big audience they could easily do it through Mark with an 8, he lets everyone play his guitars on tour and at clinics.

But I'm with you Mark could have one or be getting one and just not shown it. It was just a surprise to me that Tosin *Seemed* to be the first with a PRS 8 and not Mark who's band is equally as big as Tosin imo.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 22, 2016)

That finish is hideous and I feel like an 8 with pickup rings is gonna look goofy. Cool to see PRS do something interesting in the ERG world, considering they won't even make a USA 7-string outside of Private Stock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 22, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Ibanez seems to let it slide whenever Tosin posts about getting a non-Ibanez axe or is seen playing a non-Ibanez axe. Even though the endorsement contract includes exclusivity (because, come on, it's Ibanez), the company probably lets it slide because Tosin is their biggest, most popular player right now. He is one of the most valuable players on their roster because he is being heralded as "the future of guitar". But, he does have power over Ibanez; whereas, if another player (with an endorsement contract containing exclusivity) is seen playing with a guitar that isn't the brand, typically an email conversation from artist relations quickly follows.
> 
> Now, of course I have no read the endorsement contract; however, the only reason that I say exclusivity is included as part of the endorsement is because, when was the last time that you saw an Ibanez artist playing anything other than Ibanez?...
> 
> ...



None of this post is based in reality. 

All artist contracts are different, even at Ibanez. There's no set in stone exclusivity clause applied to all artists. 

One big factor is the monetary incentive of having a production signature model. How it works is the artist is given a negotiated percentage (or fixed) of unit sales. This makes it in the artist's best interest to try and sell thier signature models. On the other side of the token, if the guitar in question doesn't meet its overall sales quota it will be removed from the lineup and put the artist at a disadvantage for future contract negotiations. 

As for smaller artists who are not at the signature level they can build up good will with Ibanez by playing them exclusively and thus try and advance thier artist status and secure a better contract. 

Ibanez is one of the few major brands that doesn't buy artists outright. That's why you don't see droves of artists with a similar look and sound mysteriously switch to them at once, like you do ESP, Jackson, and PRS these days.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 22, 2016)

Rich Hannon (artist rep for PRS) stated on Facebook that it was 26.5". 



canuck brian said:


> OP - I've been trying to hunt down specs for this thing but it looks like a 27-28 ish scale length. Any ideas?





mphsc said:


> I would guess 27" as I have a custom that was meant for him that's 28" and he wanted another built at 27". Honestly I have no idea, beautiful guitar though.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 22, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> the company has been making slow progress at trying to appeal to the current generation of modern players by introducing a 7-string model (with a scale length that is too short and has yet to be addressed or rectified)



Then don't buy one. A lot of us actually like 7s at that length.

I agree with Jeph that the finish is hideous, but it's a cool idea nonetheless.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 22, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> ...How come Mark a PRS sig Artist doesn't have one but Tosin does. I get he's Tosin but...?



prs has good taste in music?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 22, 2016)

GenghisCoyne said:


> prs has good taste in music?



Or maybe the artists are people with free will and opinions that use whatever guitars they want.

Also, both guitarists make awesome music, nullifying your argument.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 22, 2016)

Plus Tosin pretty much exclusively plays 8's, whereas Mark is only using one maybe twice a night.


Seems like a smarter choice either way.


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 22, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Plus Tosin pretty much exclusively plays 8's, whereas Mark is only using one maybe twice a night.
> 
> 
> Seems like a smarter choice either way.



Twice a night, every night on tour though. Tosin will make a couple instagram videos and be playing Ibanez on stage I would guess.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 22, 2016)

They already have Mark in a contract, no reason to kiss his a_ss _with free guitars. Though I'm sure if he wanted one he'd get one.



cip 123 said:


> Twice a night, every night on tour though. Tosin will make a couple instagram videos and be playing Ibanez on stage I would guess.



It's 2016.

Instagram > Touring 

As far as exposure goes at least.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 22, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Now, of course I have no read the endorsement contract



.... obviously.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 22, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Or Maybe he just bought one because he's a guitar addict like most of us. I suppose he's got the pull to order something special.



He got the guitar as a gift from PRS. He didn't buy it.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 22, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They already have Mark in a contract, no reason to kiss his a_ss _with free guitars. Though I'm sure if he wanted one he'd get one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to mention as an artist Mark probably gets X discounted or comp'ed guitars per year under his contract, so Mark probably chose to get what he has.

Also funny when people forget that PRS will literally build almost anything as a Private Stock if the buyer is willing to pay for it. So at a guess anybody that's got $15k can go get one of these


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 22, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Or maybe the artists are people with free will and opinions that use whatever guitars they want



And I think thats fine. When you didn't sign a contract to a guitar company and have a sig model.


IMO, this is kind of a dick move. In his personal life, he should get whatever the .... he wants. But if your going to sign on the dotted line, you should probably be true to it. He is benefiting from the sales of the sig models that he had to endorse. He should butter Ibanezes bread and privately aquire guitars.

Reason being? Practically all of the djent kids get endorsements for 5 minutes, then drop that(usually after the company they hooked their fans up with crash and burn, ....ing their fans) and move on to the next thing. I don't respect their opinion about their sig models in that case. 
I mean, I know Tosin knows his guitars and gets quality stuff, but it shows no loyalty to his sig model that hes pushing. I want my artists to be motivated by art, not money. But making money isn't a bad thing either. But in this instance, Tosin is showing that his Ibanez deal is purely about money and having a guitar he can play on the road instead of playing the things he actually plays at home and in the studio.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 22, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> But in this instance, Tosin is showing that his Ibanez deal is purely about money and having a guitar he can play on the road instead of playing the things he actually plays at home and in the studio.



Using whatever works in the studio is the artistry side. 
Using Ibanez on stage pays the bills.

I don't have an issue with that. Even Satch and Vai occasionally use other gear in the studio for a sound that they are trying to achieve.


----------



## jwade (Feb 22, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> And I think thats fine. When you didn't sign a contract to a guitar company and have a sig model.
> 
> 
> IMO, this is kind of a dick move. In his personal life, he should get whatever the .... he wants. But if your going to sign on the dotted line, you should probably be true to it. He is benefiting from the sales of the sig models that he had to endorse. He should butter Ibanezes bread and privately aquire guitars.
> ...




^overly dramatic B.S.


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 22, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> And I think thats fine. When you didn't sign a contract to a guitar company and have a sig model.
> 
> 
> IMO, this is kind of a dick move. In his personal life, he should get whatever the .... he wants. But if your going to sign on the dotted line, you should probably be true to it.



You have absolutely no idea what that bottom line even looks like with his arrangement.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 22, 2016)

"True to the bottom line"

Emotion is being applied to a business contract discussion. Dude made a video about getting a free cool guitar. He likely doesn't have a pure exclusivity contract, and playing strandbergs is obviously what has influenced his new custom singlecut Ibanez. 

He didn't beg them for a contract, their foothold and representation in a niche 8string market benefit greatly from him too. 

Who cares? Buy a TAM, or don't. I liked the video because he looked so stoked to have a new toy, it was fun to watch.


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm guessing that his contract is at least just partially exclusive, as both he and Javier AFAIK have been given permission to use the .strandberg*s and Rick Toones live for tracks like Physical Education which require a low C#, and it will probably stay that way until Ibanez/ESP start to make 8s with longer scale lengths/more fanned frets.

However, that is probably just a single exclusion to the contract. They have both converted to Ibanez/ESP acoustics (I think, Tosin might on occasion use that one custom 8 string acoustic with the maple leaf), so no more random brands for those. And their normal 8 string stuff is covered by the signature models.


----------



## narad (Feb 22, 2016)

jwade said:


> ^overly dramatic B.S.



Tumblr's spilling over: Tosin's got a new guitar? Let's talk about who should be offended by this.


----------



## jwade (Feb 22, 2016)

Didn't you know? Everything posted on the internet is automatically offensive.


----------



## Slaeyer (Feb 22, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> I'm guessing that his contract is at least just partially exclusive, as both he and Javier AFAIK have been given permission to use the .strandberg*s and Rick Toones live for tracks like Physical Education which require a low C#, and it will probably stay that way until Ibanez/ESP start to make 8s with longer scale lengths/more fanned frets.
> 
> However, that is probably just a single exclusion to the contract. They have both converted to Ibanez/ESP acoustics (I think, Tosin might on occasion use that one custom 8 string acoustic with the maple leaf), so no more random brands for those. And their normal 8 string stuff is covered by the signature models.



Right. If their sigs cannot handle a low C# but they are forced to play them it would not achieve the desire advertising effect.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Feb 22, 2016)

Huh. An Instagram of a sweet PRS leads to dorky hand-wringing and uninformed guessing about contracts. I guess I'm not really _that_ surprised. Tosin or PRS need to post more pics to fill this thread with.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 22, 2016)

narad said:


> Tumblr's spilling over: Tosin's got a new guitar? Let's talk about who should be offended by this.



#triggered


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 22, 2016)

I doubt Ibanez cares about their artist getting a guitar that not a single other person could get from a company as a gift. Its not like a guitar that no one can buy or order is going to impact Tosin's representation of Ibanez.


----------



## asher (Feb 22, 2016)

GenghisCoyne said:


> #triggered



I usually defend the principle of trigger warnings (like, their normal and proper use, academic settings), but dammit if I didn't laugh too


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 22, 2016)

jwade said:


> ^overly dramatic B.S.



Nail...head. 

I don't get the guitar community at all anymore. What happened to just enjoying the guitars? No B.S. 

A guitarist posts a 15 sec video taking a new guitar out of its case. A cool, unique, one-off guitar that *for me* brings excitement in to the guitar community. And, instead of the guitar, people are discussing (speculating about) his endorsement contract and how he's a "dick" for violating said contract by showing a guitar he got as a gift! 

Meanwhile on Facebook everyone is bashing PRS because *gasp*... The guitar has pickup rings... And chrome hardware... And the scale is too short... And how PRS is so out of touch with the modern metal guitarist. It's almost comical.


----------



## coreysMonster (Feb 22, 2016)

Tosin's attire is 100% fitting for this guitar.


----------



## ferret (Feb 22, 2016)

Another vid: https://www.facebook.com/tosin.abasi/videos/10153415068304013/


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 22, 2016)

asher said:


> I usually defend the principle of trigger warnings (like, their normal and proper use, academic settings), but dammit if I didn't laugh too



thats a real thing? i thought that was just internet satire


----------



## Tr3vor (Feb 22, 2016)

GenghisCoyne said:


> thats a real thing? i thought that was just internet satire



Yeah, its a real thing stupidly enough.


----------



## vertibration (Feb 23, 2016)

The color of Tosin's PRS is definitely gross, but PRS makes a great guitar so I think with refinement to the hardware, it could be great. I think doing an S2 Vela style body would make more sense aesthetically because the bottom of the body is much wider and offset which would accent the neck of the guitar nicely. The pickups on Tosin's PRS looks weird to me, just doesnt look right.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 23, 2016)

I actually dig the aesthetic of it, I think the PRS look lends itself very well to an 8 string.
The burst, too. It's very unique and very interesting looking. Not one that I would spec out personally, but definitely wouldn't mind owning.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice! Although I prefer the KxK 8DC over it.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 23, 2016)

Tr3vor said:


> Yeah, its a real thing stupidly enough.



It must be nice not to know anyone who suffers from post-trauma issues. Maybe you should stop criticizing those that do, and go back to talking about guitars.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 23, 2016)

A pretty simple example of the use of a trigger warning:

Say a person has undergone some sort of abuse/trauma to the point where they needed therapy to work through it. They've since moved on and are a well-adjusted adult. But a heavy discussion of the topic may occasionally bring up some of the emotion/anger/fears etc. not anything to the point where they would "snap" or some extreme example like that, but it may make tears involuntarily well up in their eyes, or briefly increase their heart rate and make them visibly uncomfortable. -not something you would want to experience at work if you're just surfing the Internet for a few minutes but your boss/coworkers may walk by. 

By someone putting a trigger warning in the title of a thread/etc they allow a person who may experience some stresses from the topic being discussed to avoid it. Thereby everyone wins, people discussing it want to read the content and people who would want to avoid it can do so. 

It's not really quite the nonsense that "extreme tumblrs" have exaggerated it to.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 23, 2016)

celticelk said:


> It must be nice not to know anyone who suffers from post-trauma issues. Maybe you should stop criticizing those that do, and go back to talking about guitars.



PTSD is a very real thing and not something to be joked about. 

The _#triggered_ meme developed from a woman named Melody Hensley that claimed bullying gave her PTSD. She went on Twitter to say that there are groups with higher statistics of PTSD than the armed services. She also stated that she would contact the commanding officers of anyone that harassed her about it. 

The latter is possibly what Tr3vor was referring to, but I don't really know.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 23, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> It's not really quite the nonsense that "extreme tumblrs" have exaggerated it to.


One day, all the people of Tumblr are going to unite and form their own separate colony (or country) where they can all be whatever one of the 100+ genders and whatever one of the 100+ sexual orientations that they invented and want to be.

All the rest of us can do is laugh at them and make a mockery of them like what those other comments (last page and this page) were doing.

Back on topic...



vertibration said:


> I think doing an S2 Vela style body would make more sense aesthetically because the bottom of the body is much wider and offset which would accent the neck of the guitar nicely.


I'd dig at least a 7-string Vela or Starla. Just sayin'. An 8-string might be a bit much for either body design.


----------



## Tr3vor (Feb 23, 2016)

celticelk said:


> It must be nice not to know anyone who suffers from post-trauma issues. Maybe you should stop criticizing those that do, and go back to talking about guitars.



Hey, I'm not the one who brought it up. I'm not criticizing people who actually have PTSD, I'm referring to people who claim to get triggered by Twitter, or whatever.


Anyway the color of that thing could have been better.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 23, 2016)

Tr3vor said:


> Yeah, its a real thing stupidly enough.



This is off-topic, but trigger warnings are a real thing because people who have survived traumatic experiences can be subjected to painful and terrifying flashbacks if presented with stimuli that force them to recall their trauma. PTSD is a real thing.

Granted, Tumblr teens overuse them, but they're teens still figuring .... out, it's only natural. But it bugs me when people mock trigger warnings when they have a real positive effect on survivors of trauma.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2016)

Tosin got a free guitar from PRS and he felt like sharing some pics and vids (which was probably all they asked him to do in exchange for a monster private stock 8... more than a fair trade! ). That's honestly all that needed to be said, yet here everyone is losing their minds and devolving into OT nonsense over something so silly.  Jeez guys, someone got a nice gift, that's it! Really no reason to get so upset.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 23, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> This is off-topic, but trigger warnings are a real thing because people who have survived traumatic experiences can be subjected to painful and terrifying flashbacks if presented with stimuli that force them to recall their trauma. PTSD is a real thing.



That's true. Not being able to buy a PRS when I was 15 was overly traumatic and seeing that video made me have flashbacks of that time.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't like 8 strings, I have no use for them, but every so often one comes along that REALLY makes me consider it... And, they're almost always in the hands of Tosin Abasi...


----------



## asher (Feb 23, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> That's true. Not being able to buy a PRS when I was 15 was overly traumatic and seeing that video made me have flashbacks of that time.



Were that the case how the hell would you survive this entire site


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 23, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Tosin got a free guitar from PRS and he felt like sharing some pics and vids (which was probably all they asked him to do in exchange for a monster private stock 8... more than a fair trade! ). That's honestly all that needed to be said, yet here everyone is losing their minds and devolving into OT nonsense over something so silly.  Jeez guys, someone got a nice gift, that's it! Really no reason to get so upset.



damn sounds like he needs to check his free guitar privilege


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 23, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Tosin got a free guitar from PRS and he felt like sharing some pics and vids (which was probably all they asked him to do in exchange for a monster private stock 8... more than a fair trade! ). That's honestly all that needed to be said, yet here everyone is losing their minds and devolving into OT nonsense over something so silly.  Jeez guys, someone got a nice gift, that's it! Really no reason to get so upset.










On the guitar...

I thought the guitar looked awesome. I love the fade pattern, the hollowbody, the f-hole.....the only thing i was a little off put by cosmetically was the pickup rings, but it's a hollowbody so direct mounting isn't going to happen.

It's a great way to see the interest in an 8 string PRS. Maybe PRS could look to Carvin as they decided to basically re-invent themselves and get even more popular.


----------



## vertibration (Feb 23, 2016)

Yea what the heck is going on with this thread? PTSD? How do we go from talking about an 8 string PRS to this? Lets get back to the topic.

Also, I kinda dig the semi hollow body style. Might give some nice tone to an 8 string


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 23, 2016)

I like everything about that guitar itself, but I don't agree with the color choices in the fade.




If someone just handed it to me, I doubt I would mind.


----------



## da771 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 23, 2016)

I swear that finish looks like a painting of an ocean sunset I saw once...


----------



## vertibration (Feb 23, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> I like everything about that guitar itself, but I don't agree with the color choices in the fade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha yea true, we can all gripe about something, but if PRS sent one of us that guitar, we would be flippin out


----------



## narad (Feb 23, 2016)

Not sure why so many people dislike pickup rings on 7s, 8s... To my eyes it makes it even more aggressive-looking and really good in this particular instance. Kind of interested to know what the perimeter of this guitar would look like vs. a PRS 6-string...wondering if they stretched it out?


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 23, 2016)

narad said:


> Not sure why so many people dislike pickup rings on 7s, 8s... To my eyes it makes it even more aggressive-looking and really good in this particular instance. Kind of interested to know what the perimeter of this guitar would look like vs. a PRS 6-string...wondering if they stretched it out?



I think its just the fact that pickup rings are plastic and interfere with proper cork sniffing.

THe guitar looks like they added a little meat in the middle to accomodate the neck - the horns look like they're the same distance as they would be on a 6.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 23, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> That's true. Not being able to buy a PRS when I was 15 was overly traumatic and seeing that video made me have flashbacks of that time.



I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 23, 2016)

canuck brian said:


> I think its just the fact that pickup rings are plastic and interfere with proper cork sniffing.



Oh jeez... is that really the reason? Please tell me you're exaggerating...


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 23, 2016)

Science_Penguin said:


> Oh jeez... is that really the reason? Please tell me you're exaggerating...


 
It can't be functionality because the rings are better for adjusting heights as they don't rip up the wood like direct mounts usually do unless you have threaded inserts. 

Personally I think it detracts from the lines of that guitar. There's two big plastic squares on an incredibly finished top. I think i'm just more minimalistic. That being said, it still looks fantastic.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 23, 2016)

canuck brian said:


> It can't be functionality because the rings are better for adjusting heights as they don't rip up the wood like direct mounts usually do unless you have threaded inserts.
> 
> Personally I think it detracts from the lines of that guitar. There's two big plastic squares on an incredibly finished top. I think i'm just more minimalistic. That being said, it still looks fantastic.



Well, I shouldn't talk about functionality in this case- I'm generally a pickguard guy. I'm the guy that says "screw it, just put it all in one big cavity on the front and put some plastic over it. Makes maintenance much easier." 

That could be why I'm not one to complain about tiny little squares...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 23, 2016)

canuck brian said:


> It can't be functionality because the rings are better for adjusting heights as they don't rip up the wood like direct mounts usually do unless you have threaded inserts.
> 
> Personally I think it detracts from the lines of that guitar. There's two big plastic squares on an incredibly finished top. I think i'm just more minimalistic. That being said, it still looks fantastic.





I've had more trouble replacing direct mount pickups than I did setting up a Floyd Rose.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 23, 2016)

Science_Penguin said:


> I swear that finish looks like a painting of an ocean sunset I saw once...


^ This.



vertibration said:


> Yea what the heck is going on with this thread? PTSD? How do we go from talking about an 8 string PRS to this?


PTSD = PRS? Idk. Sometimes people get confused by all these acronyms. I mean, it is the Internet...



canuck brian said:


>








I never would've thought that my comment on the first page would've ignited such a bit of conversation like it did on the first two pages.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 23, 2016)

asher said:


> Were that the case how the hell would you survive this entire site



It isn't easy, let me tell you. As someone who was just able to buy his first >$1k guitar a month ago after lurking this site since like 2010, it's a struggle.
So glad I finally started posting. Threads like this remind me how much I love you nerds.

Also, I dig the look of the pickup rings. [email protected]
The PRS fanboy in me is jumping up and down with the ERG nerd in me and yet I feel so violated by the fact that this new GAS will likely never be fulfilled (at least not anytime soon).


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 23, 2016)

canuck brian said:


> I think its just the fact that pickup rings are plastic and interfere with proper cork sniffing.



Yes!  

The complaint about pickups rings is ridiculous. They're just little pieces of plastic. I barely pay them attention. 

Also multiple guys were bitching on FB about the fact that it had chrome hardware and that it made the whole guitar look cheap. Maybe they should order their own f*cking PRS 8-string and have it made with direct mount BKPs and black Hipshots and whatever else these guys nut over.


----------



## narad (Feb 23, 2016)

If the hardware color makes them think that a PRS 8-string semi-hollow with a flamed rainbow top looks cheap, they need to get their heads checked. Maybe not the most tasteful specs, but cheap? Ha.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Feb 23, 2016)

Watch an interview or two with prs from NAMM. He said the trend with electrics is lower price points which most likely means shrinking sales and shrinking bottom lines. My friends in the music stores tell me that acoustic sales are outpacing electrics 3-1. A year or two ago little market gaps like 7 and 8's weren't worth it but now? Big electric guitar companies like PRS and Gibson are going to be filling those little gaps out of desperation more than some newfound love and respect for erg's or their players. Do yourselves a favor and purchase your next erg from a company that has some experience with and loyalty to the extended range market.


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 23, 2016)

Walking into page 3 after what I assumed would be a calm thread


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 23, 2016)

Really...i thought most people would be at least happy to see a PRS 8.


----------



## TripperJ (Feb 23, 2016)

I love this guitar, the rainbow fade is gorgeous. I hope something happens and Tosin just happens to get a PRS sig, or he helps PRS develop an 8 string. This guitar looks better than anything Ibanez has put out in 5 years even with pickup rings and I bet is plays better. Come at me.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 23, 2016)

Cool guitar, glad to see PRS made one, especially considering its outside the norm for them. I would be down for an affordable S2 or SE model if it ever saw the light of day.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been saying in chat here that I've wanted to see a PRS 8 for a long time. Thank you for sharing this, I never would have seen this otherwise.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 23, 2016)

Please don't tell anyone, but I've seen in person a 11 string (corrected, thanks Tom) black PRS... true story and I bet Fred can testify that...


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Feb 23, 2016)

odibrom said:


> Please don't tell anyone, but I've seen in person a 10 string (can't remember well, it was a long time ago, 10+ years ) black PRS... true story and I bet Fred can testify that...



11 string. Gonçalo Pereira. Love that dudes playing.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 23, 2016)

TripperJ said:


> I love this guitar, the rainbow fade is gorgeous. I hope something happens and Tosin just happens to get a PRS sig


Not happening. Ibanez deal.



Tom Drinkwater said:


> Watch an interview or two with prs from NAMM. He said the trend with electrics is lower price points which most likely means shrinking sales and shrinking bottom lines. My friends in the music stores tell me that acoustic sales are outpacing electrics 3-1. A year or two ago little market gaps like 7 and 8's weren't worth it but now? Big electric guitar companies like PRS and Gibson are going to be filling those little gaps out of desperation more than some newfound love and respect for erg's or their players. Do yourselves a favor and purchase your next erg from a company that has some experience with and loyalty to the extended range market.


Like OAF or FAST? Haha.

Seriously though, I agree with you 100%, Tom.


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'll let PRS fill any of my gaps it wants. I'd kill for a 7 string version of one of these. Not much of an 8 string guy personally. I _love _the finish


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm assuming Tosin knows people at PRS, played golf with the right person, etc. Otherwise, this was an oddly generous, not to mention random, gift. In fact, giving "gifts" is usually not a good idea for most companies because the IRS views a "gift" in a very different way than the humans with souls view a gift. 

Oh, and I've seen an 18 string, double neck, PRS Dragon with about 90% of the instrument inlaid with materials like gold and mammoth tusk. It was on loan to a museum for a guitar exhibit. Here is the only picture I took and its not a good one, and for some reason, Tinypic is rotating photos in unhelpful ways. I'm sure you'll manage though.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 24, 2016)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> 11 string. Gonçalo Pereira. Love that dudes playing.



yep, that's the one! Thanks for the correction...




Given To Fly said:


> (...)
> Oh, and I've seen an 18 string, double neck, PRS Dragon with about 90% of the instrument inlaid with materials like gold and mammoth tusk. It was on loan to a museum for a guitar exhibit. Here is the only picture I took and its not a good one, and for some reason, Tinypic is rotating photos in unhelpful ways. I'm sure you'll manage though.



Yea, but does that classify as an ERG? I mean, it's 2x 6 strings (base) necks... the notes range is the same on both and equal to a 6 stringer (ok, depends on tuning, but you know what I mean)


----------



## oc616 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> Watch an interview or two with prs from NAMM. He said the trend with electrics is lower price points which most likely means shrinking sales and shrinking bottom lines. My friends in the music stores tell me that acoustic sales are outpacing electrics 3-1. A year or two ago little market gaps like 7 and 8's weren't worth it but now? Big electric guitar companies like PRS and Gibson are going to be filling those little gaps out of desperation more than some newfound love and respect for erg's or their players. Do yourselves a favor and purchase your next erg from a company that has some experience with and loyalty to the extended range market.



This is something that's got me in a bit of bind, almost a "guitar-shop-shut-in" sort of stance. Even the fairly big one's like PMT near me just stock a LOT of PRS mid-high range, Gibsons/Epiphones, Fenders and semi-hollows over more of the brands you'd associate with metal. We're talking walls and walls dedicated to those brands, and a corner with 10 Ibanez, 4 Jackson and maybe some LTD at a push. No Schecter, no higher end ESP, no Dean or BC Rich (surprised as I'd have thought their signature shapes would be popular) and that's it really. You'd be lucky to see one or two 7 strings and MAYBE an 8 once in a blue moon from the Ibanez selection. 

On the other hand you have walls and walls again filled with Acoustic guitars. Something that would have maybe occupied one wall before their store moved, but is now about the same space as the big brand electrics combined. This absolutely baffles me as a bit of an ignorant fellow regarding acoustics ("they all look and sound the dam same" type here <) and I can only guess it's to do with what's popular in music atm. Singer-songwriter types like Ed Sheeran being the inspiration for the littlies, hoping they can pick up that busking-box of strings and sound and hit the streets/impress the girl (yes, I've been there too, cursed 15 year old me!). 

It's a shame, but then these things are all cycles. I just hope we don't lose a company out of this somewhere along the line as it's all about "options options options" in the electric guitar market atm.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 24, 2016)

odibrom said:


> Yea, but does that classify as an ERG?



No, just ugly.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 24, 2016)

That sunset beach finish on Tosin's 8 is nuts. Especially how it blends from one to the next. Idk, I think it's cool.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 24, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> That sunset beach finish


There we go.


----------



## Fathand (Feb 24, 2016)

PRS does some amazing stuff


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 24, 2016)

oc616 said:


> This is something that's got me in a bit of bind, almost a "guitar-shop-shut-in" sort of stance. Even the fairly big one's like PMT near me just stock a LOT of PRS mid-high range, Gibsons/Epiphones, Fenders and semi-hollows over more of the brands you'd associate with metal. We're talking walls and walls dedicated to those brands, and a corner with 10 Ibanez, 4 Jackson and maybe some LTD at a push. No Schecter, no higher end ESP, no Dean or BC Rich (surprised as I'd have thought their signature shapes would be popular) and that's it really. You'd be lucky to see one or two 7 strings and MAYBE an 8 once in a blue moon from the Ibanez selection.
> 
> On the other hand you have walls and walls again filled with Acoustic guitars. Something that would have maybe occupied one wall before their store moved, but is now about the same space as the big brand electrics combined. This absolutely baffles me as a bit of an ignorant fellow regarding acoustics ("they all look and sound the dam same" type here <) and I can only guess it's to do with what's popular in music atm. Singer-songwriter types like Ed Sheeran being the inspiration for the littlies, hoping they can pick up that busking-box of strings and sound and hit the streets/impress the girl (yes, I've been there too, cursed 15 year old me!).
> 
> It's a shame, but then these things are all cycles. I just hope we don't lose a company out of this somewhere along the line as it's all about "options options options" in the electric guitar market atm.



yup, thats pretty much the description of every music store I have encounter in my life, except for the PRS part, only one store stocks them.. Lucky my local store doesnt have any Gibsons and the LTD/Ibanez part of the wall is slightly bigger.

for the acoustics part. They are a far far far more popular than an electric guitar. Not only that but far far far far more popular with girls too (girls, in girls playing them). EVeryone wants to do the singer songwriter/play4chords/LoveStompBoxes/#solo/IdontneedaBand/play on a cafe/ImSad all the time/Im Earthy/#organic/ect kinda deal


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 24, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> There we go.



Is that what we're going with? Because I feel like we should all agree that that's what we're going with. It sounds like PRS finish. "Introducing two new extended range CU24's in special Sunset Beach and Evening Dusk finishes."


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 25, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> EVeryone wants to do the singer songwriter/play4chords/LoveStompBoxes/#solo/IdontneedaBand/play on a cafe/ImSad all the time/Im Earthy/#organic/ect kinda deal



And then they get a ton of likes on Instagram while I'm busting my azz improving my chops and when I post that on Instagram, all I get is likes from ISIS.

Back on topic, I think "Sunset Fade" is probably what PRS would call it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 25, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> EVeryone wants to do the singer songwriter/play4chords/LoveStompBoxes/#solo/IdontneedaBand/play on a cafe/ImSad all the time/Im Earthy/#organic/ect kinda deal



Oh god I almost fell out my chair.
Especially since I'm from a college town, this is overwhelmingly true.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 25, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> EVeryone wants to do the singer songwriter/play4chords/LoveStompBoxes/#solo/IdontneedaBand/play on a cafe/ImSad all the time/Im Earthy/#organic/ect kinda deal



We're niche musicians. Embrace it.


----------



## PBC (Feb 25, 2016)

Super cool to see PRS making an 8. Looks incredible, and they even extended the finish to the neck and headstock.

Interesting to hear more sounds with it being a semi-hollow. 

But we can call agree, dat sea slug finish!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 25, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> Everyone wants to do the singer songwriter/play4chords/LoveStompBoxes/#solo/IdontneedaBand/play on a cafe/ImSad all the time/Im Earthy/#organic/ect kinda deal


Oh...my...God... 



Ordacleaphobia said:


> Oh god I almost fell out my chair.
> Especially since I'm from a college town, this is overwhelmingly true.


^ Ditto.  But A-Branger gets props for that one.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 25, 2016)

PRS just sent Tosin some amps and a cab as well.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Feb 25, 2016)

Good for Tosin, can't wait to hear what he makes using all his new PRS stuff.

I wish I had people sending me free guitars and gear. No need to get all upset and question his contract with Ibanez. I'd be pretty pumped if I was him.


----------



## metale (Feb 26, 2016)

Only a matter of time until PRS builds a headless CU24 with fanned frets


----------



## odibrom (Feb 26, 2016)

He posted a recent vid on how good his new prototype was for this and that... and also some new amps from PRS...


----------



## narad (Feb 26, 2016)

odibrom said:


> He posted a recent vid on how good his new prototype was for this and that... and also some new amps from PRS...








;-)


----------



## Rtf417 (Feb 26, 2016)

PRS 8-String, redonkulous!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 26, 2016)

Guamskyy said:


> And then they get a ton of likes on Instagram while I'm busting my azz improving my chops and when I post that on Instagram, all I get is likes from ISIS.
> 
> Back on topic, I think "Sunset Fade" is probably what PRS would call it.



Nope. It's an existing finish called "Beach Fade", it's been done on a bunch of other Private Stocks in the past couple years.


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 26, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Nope. It's an existing finish called "Beach Fade", it's been done on a bunch of other Private Stocks in the past couple years.



Well that would make sense too


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 26, 2016)

Guamskyy said:


> Well that would make sense too



Yeah it's a pretty sick fade, it's basically their blue fade with the addition of the amber (or sand-ish color depending on how much natural coloration there was on the maple to begin with):














There have been a few cool variations on it, like the "Beach Crossfade" too:


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 26, 2016)

^ great Scott, those are amazing


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 26, 2016)

seems like it's just a matter of time until Tosin will leave Ibanez, too..


----------



## mperrotti34 (Feb 26, 2016)

In terms of the contract I think I may be able to shed some light on a few things. A very close friend of mine was endorse by Ibanez until recently. I had asked him about it and he told me that There are various tiers of endorsements from Ibanez. I am going to assume that by now Tosin is a tier A endorsement. They are exclusive contracts but he is allowed to post things about other guitars. My friend used to do it all the time. He had gibsons and Charvels and all kinds of other stuff. The only restriction to my knowledge is he has to play them live. 





Emperor Guillotine said:


> Ibanez seems to let it slide whenever Tosin posts about getting a non-Ibanez axe or is seen playing a non-Ibanez axe. Even though the endorsement contract includes exclusivity (because, come on, it's Ibanez), the company probably lets it slide because Tosin is their biggest, most popular player right now. He is one of the most valuable players on their roster because he is being heralded as "the future of guitar". But, he does have power over Ibanez; whereas, if another player (with an endorsement contract containing exclusivity) is seen playing with a guitar that isn't the brand, typically an email conversation from artist relations quickly follows.
> 
> Now, of course I have not read the endorsement contract; however, the only reason that I say exclusivity is included as part of the endorsement is because, when was the last time that you saw an Ibanez artist playing anything other than Ibanez?...
> 
> ...


----------



## 888 (Feb 26, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Ibanez seems to let it slide whenever Tosin posts about getting a non-Ibanez axe or is seen playing a non-Ibanez axe. Even though the endorsement contract includes exclusivity (because, come on, it's Ibanez), the company probably lets it slide because Tosin is their biggest, most popular player right now. He is one of the most valuable players on their roster because he is being heralded as "the future of guitar". But, he does have power over Ibanez; whereas, if another player (with an endorsement contract containing exclusivity) is seen playing with a guitar that isn't the brand, typically an email conversation from artist relations quickly follows.
> 
> Now, of course I have not read the endorsement contract; however, the only reason that I say exclusivity is included as part of the endorsement is because, when was the last time that you saw an Ibanez artist playing anything other than Ibanez?...
> 
> ...



I don't think Tosin's contract is exclusive, or at least as tight as someone like Steve Vai's appears to be. In his premier guitar rig rundown you can see he plays a custom guitar from a small luthier (I can't recall the name) alongside the one of the prototypes for the TAM100. Maybe they made an exception because it was a lesser known builder that couldn't hope to compete with Ibanez, but it shows he's not completely locked down.


----------



## 888 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sparkplug said:


> seems like it's just a matter of time until Tosin will leave Ibanez, too..



I don't think he is, with all the prototypes of a new sig flying around.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 26, 2016)

PRS sure is trying their damndest to get Tosin in their reigns. 

Unless Ibanez ....s up bigtime, I don't see Tosin leaving Ibanez. He's been with them for years and Ibanez has been spoiling him recently it seems. I can see him using PRS amps, though.


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 26, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> But if your going to sign on the dotted line, you should probably be true to it. He is benefiting from the sales of the sig models that he had to endorse. He should butter Ibanezes bread and privately aquire guitars.
> 
> Reason being? Practically all of the djent kids get endorsements for 5 minutes, then drop that(usually after the company they hooked their fans up with crash and burn, ....ing their fans) and move on to the next thing. I don't respect their opinion about their sig models in that case.
> I mean, I know Tosin knows his guitars and gets quality stuff, but it shows no loyalty to his sig model that hes pushing. I want my artists to be motivated by art, not money. But making money isn't a bad thing either. But in this instance, Tosin is showing that his Ibanez deal is purely about money and having a guitar he can play on the road instead of playing the things he actually plays at home and in the studio.


Tosin has always used other gear on stage, like his Strandys and that weird Rick Toone ergonomic guitar. Does he really come across as somebody who would settle to use subpar gear if it means that he gets slightly more bucks in his pockets? It's obvious that Ibanez doens't mind that he's sporting other gear on his Instagram, and why would they when they have one of the hottest guitarists out there right now under their contract?



> But if your going to sign on the dotted line, you should probably be true to it.



Uh, you're saying that he should stay true to it if he has a deal with Ibanez that doesn't state that he has to use Ibanez and only Ibanez guitars? I think Ibanez would've included that in the contract if it bothered them that much.



> Tosin is showing that his Ibanez deal is purely about money and having a guitar he can play on the road instead of playing the things he actually plays at home and in the studio.



If you think he's lying when he says that his new prototype signature is the best guitar he's ever played then so be it, but what about when he needs different tones? The PRS guitar he got is what I assume a semi-hollow while his sig is a solidbody with two humbuckers, they have totally different usages. Should he bust out his Pegasus-Sentient loaded guitar if he needs something like a Telecaster tone?


----------



## noise in my mind (Feb 26, 2016)

I think the guitar might be pretty light


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 26, 2016)

888 said:


> In his premier guitar rig rundown you can see he plays a custom guitar from a small luthier (I can't recall the name) alongside the one of the prototypes for the TAM100. Maybe they made an exception because it was a lesser known builder that couldn't hope to compete with Ibanez, but it shows he's not completely locked down.


His custom built by Rick Toone is meant to handle a specific tuning for some songs that an Ibanez cannot handle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 26, 2016)

He's also seen using Strandys live, but that's most likely for songs that require it. The upcoming TAM prototype will most likely replace the Strandy.

Ibanez seems to be a lot more lax with Tosin these days, though. From what I've heard, they used to be pretty strict with him, but recently let him use whatever he wants alongside his Ibbys.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Feb 26, 2016)

I assume this is a move too get Tosin over to PRS. If that is even a slight possibility what are the odds he'll settle for a standard shape. Is there a chance PRS would go clean slate and make a new body style for him? Or would he be rocking an 8 string McCarty? I don't personally see the benefit of leaving Ibanez. Thoughts?


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 26, 2016)

I do not think PRS and Tosin have as a final goal to get him to play PRSs. Ibanez is a solid company for him making whatever he wants, I do not see the full on commitment from PRS to do the same. If it ever happens would end up being a small custom run like they did with Mark and Dustie. I dont see them going full on sig like Ibanez does

What I do see is PRS wanting to him get into their amps. And what better way to get Tosin into their amps than trowing a nice guitar in top of the amps. A bit of case candy  

Plus being Tosin THE 8 string player at this moment. Its a great advertisement having him to upload a video playing a PRS 8 string. Like "hey, PRS here, look what we can do... you like??.. yes you do, come and order one for you, see Tosin likes it"


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 26, 2016)

Like seriously, Ibanez is making an entire new body shape for him, as well as being multiscale, why would he throw that away and join another company?


----------



## jwade (Feb 26, 2016)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> I assume this is a move too get Tosin over to PRS. If that is even a slight possibility what are the odds he'll settle for a standard shape. Is there a chance PRS would go clean slate and make a new body style for him? Or would he be rocking an 8 string McCarty? I don't personally see the benefit of leaving Ibanez. Thoughts?



It seems highly unlikely that PRS would dive into multiscale guitars with a very nonstandard shape, regardless of how highly regarded the guitarist is. It's more likely that as a perk of his level of fame/whatever, he's made the right connections and ended up getting something unique made for him. With the closeness between the AAL/Periphery camps, I'd assume that the PRS introduction would've been an easy one for him to make, and it'd surprise me greatly if he were willing to bail on a company he's been using for many many years *by preference*, especially after attaining the level he's at and getting multiple signature models, and them being willing to develop a new shape with him, all while growing a likely successful fiscal relationship with them as well.


----------



## narad (Feb 26, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Like seriously, Ibanez is making an entire new body shape for him, as well as being multiscale, why would he throw that away and join another company?



All depends on how successful the TAM line has been. Seems like pretty much all the 100s sold, but people definitely don't seem to be clamouring for more!


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 26, 2016)

narad said:


> All depends on how successful the TAM line has been. Seems like pretty much all the 100s sold, but people definitely don't seem to be clamouring for more!


Tosin drives a Porsche, I don't think money is an issue for him at this point.


----------



## narad (Feb 26, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Tosin drives a Porsche, I don't think money is an issue for him at this point.



Pfffft. Money's going to be an issue for any niche music artist. I could sell a couple guitars and drive a Porsche -- doesn't mean I'm financially secure.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 27, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Tosin drives a Porsche, I don't think money is an issue for him at this point.



i have a porsche and 2 bmws im broke as ....


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 28, 2016)

I have none of these nice things and I'm broke.

I can't believe people have to pollute a good thing with all this crap. It's seriously a stunning guitar, and even if it's a one-of-a-kind, hell that finish is second to none.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 28, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Tosin drives a Porsche, I don't think money is an issue for him at this point.



You can buy a Gen1 Cayman for around 20k in the US if you look hard enough. Or about the same price as a brand new Corolla and almost as reliable, with the added benefit of not boring you to death


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Feb 29, 2016)

wannabguitarist said:


> You can buy a Gen1 Cayman for around 20k in the US if you look hard enough. Or about the same price as a brand new Corolla and almost as reliable, with the added benefit of not boring you to death



Implying Porsche is as reliable as Toyota is probably the most ridiculous argument in this thread so far


----------



## jwade (Feb 29, 2016)

Every time the thread updates, I pop in thinking 'maybe Tosin will have posted more video!' or 'maybe he got Bulb to take some killer pictures of it!'


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 29, 2016)

Any reason we can't see the image inline ? 







Now with some color leveling, contrast, sharpening, etc. I think it looks better, here: 






Looks really nice! I like that it's semi-hollow, any idea if that's a one-off or a prelude to a production 8?


----------



## narad (Feb 29, 2016)

There hasn't been a comparable production 7, so any speculation of it being a proto for a production 8 is probably getting way ahead of ourselves. Like 5+ years ahead of ourselves.


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 29, 2016)

Be Abasin, you'll have the one you want


----------



## mperrotti34 (Feb 29, 2016)

narad said:


> There hasn't been a comparable production 7, so any speculation of it being a proto for a production 8 is probably getting way ahead of ourselves. Like 5+ years ahead of ourselves.



This is very true. Although I am not sure why they havent put out a solid 7. A lot of their bigger artists have them and I have seen a bunch of Private Stock 7 strings. I think the demand is there. Why havent they realized it?


----------



## GunnarJames (Feb 29, 2016)

metale said:


> Only a matter of time until PRS builds a headless CU24 with fanned frets


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 29, 2016)

mperrotti34 said:


> This is very true. Although I am not sure why they havent put out a solid 7. A lot of their bigger artists have them and I have seen a bunch of Private Stock 7 strings. I think the demand is there. Why havent they realized it?



maybe because the private builds in 7 vs 6 does not justify a demand since a 6 is way higher.

maybe because they want to still keep a bit of the "traditional" feel to the brand, even that the latest artist, and small sig runs ahve been for more "modern" music.

maybe the sales of the SE line of the 7 string model vs the 6s does not justify the numbers either.

maybe its on the "to do" list of Paul, and it might be released next year or mid this year as a small run batch.


----------



## JKM777 (Jul 11, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> maybe because the private builds in 7 vs 6 does not justify a demand since a 6 is way higher.
> 
> maybe because they want to still keep a bit of the "traditional" feel to the brand, even that the latest artist, and small sig runs ahve been for more "modern" music.
> 
> ...



I agree

I wouldn't be surprised if the SE 7 wasn't highly demanded, its got a fairly short scale and compared to other brands it a fairly plain looking guitar, if they put out a more desirable model they may get more interest, maybe a hard tail 26.5" scale, nice modern burst finish and better pups, just to bring it closer to models available from Ibanez, jackson etc.


----------

